# Lunch ideas needed!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I am wracking my brains to think what to take to lunch to my friends on friday.

She has just come out of hospital having had a laparoscopy, but they haven't found anything and she is still in quite a lot of pain - but htey don't know why.

So i have said i will go round to hers on friday lunchtime and take lunch with me.  I have NO spare time between now and then as we are going to holiday v v early on saturday morning so every second of my life is planned.

so what can i take that isn't boring and i can grab from a supermarket?! I usually end up taking fresh bread, dips and quiche or some thing (she is a vegetarian), but wanted to try to do soemthing a little different?

i figured you guys would be great at helping me come up with something!

puds too please!!!

thanks

Sallywags


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Sally

Why don't you take a themed lunch...eg, Indian, Chinese, Mexican etc. The supermarkets tend to do lots of little snacky-type things, either in the fridges or the deli counter. For example with the Indian lunch, you could have veggie samosas, pakora, mango chutney, mini-naan, popadoms, onion bagees, mint & yoghurt dip etc. (ooo, my mouth's watering now!!)

HTH and 'afiyet olsun!' (bon appetite in Turkish!)

Jo xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sally

What about the Covent Garden Soups   They do some lovely ones and some nice bread

x x x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh both good ideas!

Any others?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just had another thought too which further complicates the issue - she is slightly wheat sensitive, so the less wheat the better (alhtough don't have to cut it out altogether)

That dawned on me as i was erring towards the soup and bread - but a big chunk of bread is not going to help her current state methinks!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh that's tricky now as quite a few things have wheat in 

I was also going to suggest some nice hams and cheeses with bread


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Is there a special bread that she can have


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm no not really - and no ham, she's veggie! 

However, cheese is her favourite thing in the world, so was thinking along the lines of cheese...  but that needs bread really! maybe i'll just take a little bit of bread and LOTS of cheese!

Happy for other suggestions too....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Quiche ~ has wheat in it 

Crackers   Can you get wheat free crackers


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

How about some nice pasta salad with a nice dressing and crusty bread (wheat I know but tasty ) maybe just add some Quorn "chicken" pieces to the pasta salad to make it more "foody"?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

scooby - think quiche would be ok, as the level of wheat would be pretty small compared to a bit chunk of crusty bread!!  she can always leave the crust...

however, i always do quiche, so wanted to be different....

I am thinking nice waitrose/marks and sparks nibbles.....

You wouldn't have thought lunch was so complicated, would you?!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

a selection of cheese and some oatcakes. a bunch of grapes and perhaps a couple of things from the deli counter like stuffed olives or jalepenos,  sundried tomatoes, artichokes etc & maybe some vegetarian pate (pepper or mushroom)

If she eats fish some smoked fish or anchovies from the deli counter. 

Fruit salad or strawberries and cream for pud followed by chocolates! 

And of course a copy of heat magazine!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

sallywags said:


> You wouldn't have thought lunch was so complicated, would you?!


I was just thinking the same   At this rate she will have a fruit salad


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm really glad i have already had my lunch - i'd be starving now otherwise!! 

You lot are great - keep em coming!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Scooby - now you know why i'm asking you lot, i'm out of ideas myself!!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I belong to a cookery group here in Geneva and these are a few suggestions I have that I have used for some of our luncheons, I know you haven't got much time so these are all really quick preperation and can be made ahead of time:

Brie with Sun Dried Tomatoes 
4 triangles of brie (peel the white coating slightly off). Place in a baking dish

Topping:

1 280 gram jar of sun dried tomatoes in oil, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup grated parmesan
1 tbsp pesto sauce
3 large cloves of garlic minced
1/2 cup fresh parsley chopped

Mix together all the topping ingredients, adding little oil from the sun dried tomato jar if it seems too dry. 
Press the mixture into the Brie.
Bake 15 to 20 minutes at 350F/180C until the brie melts.
Can be made ahead and chilled for up to 6 hours.
Serve with sliced baguette or vegetable crudities 
*************************************

Tomato & Mozzarella balls
1 pkg. Mozzarella Cheese -Small balls
1 pkg. cherry tomatoes
1 pkg. fresh basil leaves
Bottle of basil olive oil (regular olive oil would do)
Salt and pepper
Toothpicks
Pumpkin for base

Cut cheese balls in half and marinate in olive oil for a few hours.
When ready to prepare, cut tomatoes in half and thread one piece tomato, one piece cheese and one piece of basil on to each toothpick.
Salt and Pepper as desired and place on a pumpkin.

I would not prepare a day ahead, but 6 hours or so would be fine.

*******************************************
Carrot and Ginger Soup with limes and clementines

Grated zest of limes and clementines give a certain spark to this golden gingery soup. I like the mild taste of Clementine juice, but orange, mandarin or satsuma juice would also be good.

Serves 4

Ingredients

2 tbsp butter or sunflower oil
2 tbsp sunflower oil
2 onions, chopped
3cm fresh ginger, finely chopped
500g carrots (about 4-6), finely sliced
1 litre chicken stock or water
Juice of 5 clementines (about 200ml)
Sea salt and freshly ground pepper
Shreds of lime and clementine zest, to serve

Method

Heat the butter and oil in a saucepan, add the onions and a pinch of salt and cook until softened and golden. Add the ginger and carrots and sauté a few minutes more. Add the stock or water, the clementine juice and seasoning. Bring to the boil, and then simmer until the carrots are tender, about 20 minutes.

Strain into a jug, put the solids into a blender with 1-2 ladles of strained liquid, then puree, adding extra liquid if necessary. When smooth, add the remaining liquid and puree again.

Reheat if necessary, taste and adjust the seasoning, then serve the soup in bowls and top with lime and clementine zest.

Hope these help, wish I was nearer as I'd prepare it for you, have a lovely lunch whatever you decide on taking, as for desert you can't go wrong with some a punnet of strawberries and raspberries and a tub of thick cream.

Jennie
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jennie ~ Those receipes sound absolutely lush      

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

They do thanks Jennie!  wow, might have to do one for me!

they will have to wait this time as i literally am only going to have time to whiz round the supermarket on my way to her house on friday...

the brie one sounds gorge tho - think i will save that one for me!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

what a lovely friend you are   cant help tho


----------

